# BUENOS AIRES | Costa Urbana | Pro



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*COSTA URBANA *
Buenos Aires

In December 2021, was published the law from Buenos Aires City congress approving the Regulations for the development of the property of approximately *70 hectares*, located in the River Plate´s shore and ten minutes away from Dowtown area.

Costa Urbana will have a construction capacity of approximately *895,000 sqm* of mixed-use projects.


































Google Maps

Source


----------

